# Wipes...



## Connah'sMommy

how many of you use re-usable wipes and how many use disposable? 
thanks xx


----------



## vespersonicca

I've just begun using washable wipes with our cloth in the last couple weeks. I think it's easier because when I change our LO I just toss the wipe in with the nappy. I found it irritating to have to go looking for a bin when everything else just went into the wet bag. I've got a set of 20 Wee Notions wipes (gorgeous) and a spray bottle of chamomile tea, a bit of honey, tea tree oil drops x2, and some olive oil (approx tsp.). I just put some water when I'm on the go or spray them at home and bring them in a plastic bag if I remember...


----------



## happyface82

I still use disposable wipes. I definitely want to by washable ones with next baby but not sure I will do it yet!


----------



## binxyboo

I use disposable wipes.
Hubby was more than willing to go with cloth nappies, but drew the line at reusable wipes/liners.
I feel that I had to meet him half way as 1) he is raising LO too and 2) he does do more than his fair share of nappy Changes (even the BAD ones!! :HAHA:)


----------



## Connah'sMommy

binxyboo said:


> I use disposable wipes.
> Hubby was more than willing to go with cloth nappies, but drew the line at reusable wipes/liners.
> I feel that I had to meet him half way as 1) he is raising LO too and 2) he does do more than his fair share of nappy Changes (even the BAD ones!! :HAHA:)

yeah this is pretty much how OH sees it too and i do agree....not sure about liners either as iv heard disposable liners can be a bit of a mare? hopefully someone can give me some advice on those too:flower:


----------



## binxyboo

Connah'sMommy said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> I use disposable wipes.
> Hubby was more than willing to go with cloth nappies, but drew the line at reusable wipes/liners.
> I feel that I had to meet him half way as 1) he is raising LO too and 2) he does do more than his fair share of nappy Changes (even the BAD ones!! :HAHA:)
> 
> yeah this is pretty much how OH sees it too and i do agree....not sure about liners either as iv heard disposable liners can be a bit of a mare? hopefully someone can give me some advice on those too:flower:Click to expand...

I'm working on the liners. I would rather have reusable liners than wipes, so if hubby agrees to one, I shall go with liners. (just a cheap fleece blanket cut up)


----------



## Jetters

I use Cheeky Wipes and love them. Love, love, LOVE them. They scrub poo off far better than a disposie wipe does by far. Even my very very reluctant FOB is in love with them now (although he does use a flushable Jackson Reece sposie wipe to get the most of the poo off).


----------



## lynnikins

we are in the sposie wipes group too but im working on it just got OH to agree the fleece liners are so much better and easier when it comes to cleaning up a poopy nappy


----------



## Kaites

Cloth wipes here- I find they clean so much better than disposable ones. I usually can get away with just using one wipe on a poopy diaper, maybe 2 if it's especially bad but with the boys that I mind that use sposie wipes, a bad poop usually takes at least 5 wipes, and I can feel the warm smooshiness right through the sposie wipes :sick: Like a PP said, having cloth wipes when you're cloth diapering is much easier since you don't need to separate the wipes from the diapers when you're done changing LO too.


----------



## Adelicia

I'm kinda tight fisted and not too happy about the idea of spending a lot of money for something which I think I could make a lot cheaper myself.

Has anyone tried making their own? I've heard really good things about double sided wipes with terry fabric on one side and fleece on the other.


----------



## lynnikins

i will make my own when i have the chance lol got knitting im working on and holiday to sort out pack for and sort through clothes im selling of the boys so maybe when im back from holiday or i might convince my mum to buy the fabric make them and send them over


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Adelicia said:


> I'm kinda tight fisted and not too happy about the idea of spending a lot of money for something which I think I could make a lot cheaper myself.
> 
> Has anyone tried making their own? I've heard really good things about double sided wipes with terry fabric on one side and fleece on the other.

thats a good idea:thumbup: may try this xx


----------



## Kaites

Adelicia said:


> I'm kinda tight fisted and not too happy about the idea of spending a lot of money for something which I think I could make a lot cheaper myself.
> 
> Has anyone tried making their own? I've heard really good things about double sided wipes with terry fabric on one side and fleece on the other.

I made all of ours- I did a combination of flannel/flannel, flannel/minky and terry/minky. I don't really have a favourite though. The cloth wipes will have saved us a ton of money- probably more than the diapers since I've bought way more diapers than we really need. I have a second stash of cloth wipes that we just use for faces/hands in my daycare- the minky is so nice and soft for faces :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i use both , we have reusable wipes for round the house

highchairs, wet nappies, face/hands etc (different patterns to differentiate)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Spuggies

but i use disposable ones for dirty nappies and out and about 

:thumbuo:


----------



## Adelicia

I'm planning on having a bash at this pattern here
https://planetgreen.discovery.com/home-garden/homemade-cloth-baby-wipes.html

I bought some really cheap fleece from Ikea for £1.01
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00070489

I bought two. I figured I could use some of it for wipes and some for liners.

I'm not an addict.... I could stop buying cloth nappy things any time I wanted to. I just don't want to stop :)


----------



## Mynx

We use sposie wipes too, altho I do want to get some reusable ones. Am thinking of getting the Spuggies wipes from Merv's Mum or possibly the Cheeky Wipes.. not sure yet. 

We also sometimes use disposable liners as well as fleece... combining the two liners has been great for us lately as Evie has been doing some horrific teething poos :sick: so it catches most of it, then the fleece liner catches the rest, as well as keeping her skin dry :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

lol thats the ikea throw that made my liners they are fab lol


----------



## Jetters

Fleece wipes are rubbish IMO. They just smear poo around :sick: you need something 'grabby' like cotton or terry towelling stuff.


----------



## Mynx

Which wipes do you use Jetters?


----------



## ellie

jackson reece herbal disposable wipes for childcare / out and about.

at home - washable ones - cheeky wipes, Wn ones (but we find them too small), and some I can't remenber where they came form but they are amazing. Terry on one side and fleecy on the other, fairly big ones - they're brilliant. Also for faces/hands we use cut up tea towels or cheapy towelling face flannels from asda. 

I thought of makign some of my own - got some fleece and a load of the cheapy face flannels (4 for 50p I think, big squares, brilliant!) but havent got round to doing it yet :blush: so have just been using the face flannels lol! 

I agree though that just fleece isnt great for poos especially squidgy ones :sick: towelling is best really. Could just get a cheapy towel and cut it up even?


----------



## jackiea85

I use reusable wipes at home and disposable wipes when out. I got mine from babykind, they are fleecy on one side and more towelling type material on the other, which is good for poos! My husband will use them but as yet has never washed them (I rinse pooey ones with the shower head down the loo before they go in the bucket). Same with liners, fleece at home, disposable while out :flower:


----------



## Jetters

I use bamboo Cheeky Wipes Mynx :D also have a set of the regular cotton Cheeky Wipes that I use for hands+faces :)


----------



## MrsMils

I use bamboo cheeky wipes, LOVE them. I used them from newborn and haven't looked back. I do now take JR flushable when out and about as I've had far too many musty-smelling little wetbags when I've forgotten to take out the clean damp wipes that I haven't used! :dohh: Maybe I need to consider taking them dry and a spray?

Oh, but I do admit on occasion, for a really bad poop that hasn't been caught and wiped off with a flushable liner, I do sometimes use a sposie wipe to get the worst of the poo off and throw it away... :blush:

I need to get another set for hands and face ready for weaning, I was going to get another set of Cheeky wipes, but might consider the WN ones if you guys think they're good?


----------



## Connah'sMommy

MrsMils said:


> I use bamboo cheeky wipes, LOVE them. I used them from newborn and haven't looked back. I do now take JR flushable when out and about as I've had far too many musty-smelling little wetbags when I've forgotten to take out the clean damp wipes that I haven't used! :dohh: Maybe I need to consider taking them dry and a spray?
> 
> Oh, but I do admit on occasion, for a really bad poop that hasn't been caught and wiped off with a flushable liner, I do sometimes use a sposie wipe to get the worst of the poo off and throw it away... :blush:
> 
> I need to get another set for hands and face ready for weaning, I was going to get another set of Cheeky wipes, but might consider the WN ones if you guys think they're good?

are the flushable ones expensive? as this would be great for us:thumbup:xx


----------



## vespersonicca

As for fleece liners... there's a super cheap light blue fleece blanket you can get at IKEA. It makes a TON of liners and you won't feel bad if you have to trash one. They come to be a few cents each!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

vespersonicca said:


> As for fleece liners... there's a super cheap light blue fleece blanket you can get at IKEA. It makes a TON of liners and you won't feel bad if you have to trash one. They come to be a few cents each!

do you find reusable liners better than sposies? id like to use reusables when out and about too but would it be a bad idea? i reckon id just take nappy sacks and put the liner with the nappy in the sack then into the wetbag...then rinse and in the pale when i get home?thanks xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Connah'sMommy said:


> MrsMils said:
> 
> 
> I use bamboo cheeky wipes, LOVE them. I used them from newborn and haven't looked back. I do now take JR flushable when out and about as I've had far too many musty-smelling little wetbags when I've forgotten to take out the clean damp wipes that I haven't used! :dohh: Maybe I need to consider taking them dry and a spray?
> 
> Oh, but I do admit on occasion, for a really bad poop that hasn't been caught and wiped off with a flushable liner, I do sometimes use a sposie wipe to get the worst of the poo off and throw it away... :blush:
> 
> I need to get another set for hands and face ready for weaning, I was going to get another set of Cheeky wipes, but might consider the WN ones if you guys think they're good?
> 
> are the flushable ones expensive? as this would be great for us:thumbup:xxClick to expand...

They are I'm afraid - around £1 for a packet of just 10, so they only get used infrequently. I wish they would make them in bigger packets or more affordably? 

I wondered about dampening a flushable liner and using it as a wipe? I don't see why this wouldn't work? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Connah'sMommy

MrsMils said:


> Connah'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMils said:
> 
> 
> I use bamboo cheeky wipes, LOVE them. I used them from newborn and haven't looked back. I do now take JR flushable when out and about as I've had far too many musty-smelling little wetbags when I've forgotten to take out the clean damp wipes that I haven't used! :dohh: Maybe I need to consider taking them dry and a spray?
> 
> Oh, but I do admit on occasion, for a really bad poop that hasn't been caught and wiped off with a flushable liner, I do sometimes use a sposie wipe to get the worst of the poo off and throw it away... :blush:
> 
> I need to get another set for hands and face ready for weaning, I was going to get another set of Cheeky wipes, but might consider the WN ones if you guys think they're good?
> 
> are the flushable ones expensive? as this would be great for us:thumbup:xxClick to expand...
> 
> They are I'm afraid - around £1 for a packet of just 10, so they only get used infrequently. I wish they would make them in bigger packets or more affordably?
> 
> I wondered about dampening a flushable liner and using it as a wipe? I don't see why this wouldn't work? Has anyone tried it?Click to expand...

aw shame :( would have been a good all rounder xx


----------



## Adelicia

You could go down the 'kitchen towel' route
https://trintje.blogspot.com/2009/03/homemade-baby-wipes.html

Cheaper and you know what's in them.

I used to use these whenever I looked after my sisters little boy as her conventional wipes made *my* skin sting like mad, which makes you wonder what it does to her boys bum!


----------



## vespersonicca

Connah'sMommy said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> As for fleece liners... there's a super cheap light blue fleece blanket you can get at IKEA. It makes a TON of liners and you won't feel bad if you have to trash one. They come to be a few cents each!
> 
> do you find reusable liners better than sposies? id like to use reusables when out and about too but would it be a bad idea? i reckon id just take nappy sacks and put the liner with the nappy in the sack then into the wetbag...then rinse and in the pale when i get home?thanks xxxClick to expand...

I definitely find them better! The sposies just wrinkle up and seem like they would be uncomfortable for baby. Someone once said they didn't understand why someone would go through the bother of using nice soft cloth and then ruin it with a wrinkly stiff disposable liner. That really resonated with me. The fleece is so soft against the skin. If I'm using zinc cream and have to use a liner then the fleece isn't all pasted to his bottom either. It's also a question of convenience again. Since everything else go in my wet bag, I'm not too thrilled about the idea of needing to go searching for a bin or toilet to get rid of the sposies...


----------



## lynnikins

i use fleece liners when out just change him near or in the toilets so i can flush the poo off the liner and then it goes with the nappy into the wetbag an then in the bucket when we get home


----------



## Connah'sMommy

think im settled on reusable liners then :thumbup: still on the fence about wipes though.....xx


----------



## Elphaba

I have to confess to still usin disposable ones primarily. For poos I'll wipe the worst off with a disposable and then use a re-usable. I just use cheap flannels with warm water and maybe a touch of baby wash. Wees I'll just use the flannels.

I do use disposable liners thouh as I have to confess to the ick factor with poos. Hopefully once the ppos are more solid I will et rid of them.

Sorry - one of the keys on my laptop seems to not be workin (the one between f and h!) - probably has cake crumbs under it :haha:


----------



## Adelicia

vespersonicca said:


> As for fleece liners... there's a super cheap light blue fleece blanket you can get at IKEA. It makes a TON of liners and you won't feel bad if you have to trash one. They come to be a few cents each!

Can I just ask what size you would cut them to for a newborn?

I have my fleece, I have my scissors, I just don't know what size to cut :)


----------



## MrsRabbit

I use cloth wipes. They are easier and work better.


----------



## lynnikins

Adelicia said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> As for fleece liners... there's a super cheap light blue fleece blanket you can get at IKEA. It makes a TON of liners and you won't feel bad if you have to trash one. They come to be a few cents each!
> 
> Can I just ask what size you would cut them to for a newborn?
> 
> I have my fleece, I have my scissors, I just don't know what size to cut :)Click to expand...

open out a nappy id cut them to fit the inside of the nappy mine are all large retangles as my kids only use large nappies lol


----------



## Aunty E

Ok, how do you make them damp? We were given a ton of resusable wipes which we haven't touched, because I have no idea what to do with them, and it seemed like a bit of a faff frankly. We use flushable liners, so generally the wipes go down the loo with the poop or through the wash and then into the bin. I could be brought round to the idea though if it was convenient ;)

Oh and we use some really nice soft paper flushable liners from mothercare, tons softer than our terries anyway!


----------



## aob1013

We use cheeky wipes :)


----------



## lynnikins

water and a bit of baby lotion or a couple drops of essential oils depends what u fancy lol some ppl use tea tree oil for the antibacterial properties but u would need another oil too fro a preety smell


----------



## fluffpuffin

we use disposable wipes :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Aunty E said:


> Ok, how do you make them damp? We were given a ton of resusable wipes which we haven't touched, because I have no idea what to do with them, and it seemed like a bit of a faff frankly. We use flushable liners, so generally the wipes go down the loo with the poop or through the wash and then into the bin. I could be brought round to the idea though if it was convenient ;)
> 
> Oh and we use some really nice soft paper flushable liners from mothercare, tons softer than our terries anyway!

I said how I do it on the first page, second post. Have a look :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Adelicia said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> As for fleece liners... there's a super cheap light blue fleece blanket you can get at IKEA. It makes a TON of liners and you won't feel bad if you have to trash one. They come to be a few cents each!
> 
> Can I just ask what size you would cut them to for a newborn?
> 
> I have my fleece, I have my scissors, I just don't know what size to cut :)Click to expand...

I'd do the same thing. A couple centimeters in from the edges so you don't any the liner wicking moisture to the cloths. 

Sorry for posting like this but I don't know how to take multiple quotes in same post...


----------



## jackiea85

To make mine wet I've got baby bits which I mix with water and put in a spray bottle :) x


----------



## mommyof3co

I use cloth wipes but don't make them myself, I'm not craft AT ALL haha. I order from this WAHM 

https://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=656999

She's awesome, I've always gotten them from her. The ones I had for Hayden afte rhe got out of cloth have been used for wash clothes and all kinds of things around the house. I'm buying new again for this baby and for 3 dozen it will cost me only $36 with shipping...not bad for a full supply :)


----------



## vespersonicca

mommyof3co said:


> I use cloth wipes but don't make them myself, I'm not craft AT ALL haha. I order from this WAHM
> 
> https://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=656999
> 
> She's awesome, I've always gotten them from her. The ones I had for Hayden afte rhe got out of cloth have been used for wash clothes and all kinds of things around the house. I'm buying new again for this baby and for 3 dozen it will cost me only $36 with shipping...not bad for a full supply :)

Oh those are cool! I like the cloth hand towels and she does family cloth too, something we've been considering. Thanks for the link. :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I use sposie wipes :)


----------



## celine

I use a basic flannel as well :)


----------



## Zarababy1

i use re-usable, spuggies, which are fleece x


----------



## nadinek

I use the itti bitti wipes, love em! i use them with a spray bottle with a solution i make up. awesome stuff.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

reuseables here as well :) But i still use sposie wipes out and about as I had just bought a massive pack of the "natural" ones in the baby event just before switching to cloth (when LO was 9 weeks old and now he is nearly 11 months!) So I still have them in, so i use them in my changing bag. I dont mind using like 10 per dirty nappy or wiping highchairs/hands etc with them because when they run out, i will use my reuseables out and about... though i wonder if they will ever run out! :haha:


----------



## Neateye

Hi 
For those of you who have made your own wipes... 
*
Did you combine fabrics: eg: Flannel+Terry, or...?
Is Flannel+flannel the safest option?
Is double sided wipes alot better that single sided?
Did the flannel shrink?
Would washing the flannel first prevent any shrinking?
What fabric would you recommend for wipes?
*
Sorry for all the Q's :) Im quite excited about making reusable wipes, and have thought of making burp cloths aswell... This will be one of my 1st attempts at using my new sewing machine, so wish me luck :blush: (Hope i can even sew in a straight line)
I just need to find somewhere that sell reasonable priced fabric... Lol or il have to buy some flannel shirts and cut then up :)


----------



## lynnikins

i think mine are gonna be made out of tea towls backed with fleece or flannelette ( brushed cotton ) and obviously cut to size lol as thats what i have in atm might use a couple of the terry cloth nappies i have as well lol


----------



## kate.m.

We use cloth wipes for wees and disposable wipes for poops! He's at that funny weaning-poop stage: not solid enough to shake off, not runny enough to put in the wash!! Once his poops firm up a bit i imagine we'll use 100% cloth wipes.


----------



## Aunty E

Well, it's been a few days and we are deffo using cloth wipes at home now :) I have a spritzing bottle and a big basket of the cloth wipes that came free with my sandys, and we're converted, even OH! Few squirts of water with baby wash and lavender oil on the appropriate area, and then wipe away. We only need to use one wipe, even with tons of poop, and our plumbing is probably much happier without all the poopy wipes going down the loo. Mog seems to quite enjoy a bit of a spritz too, although I've noticed that it does make her pee if she needs to :dohh: Still, we have a waterproof changing mat and plenty of terry nappies to hand for cleaning up ;)


----------



## cleckner04

I use disposable wipes. I tried the cloth and it's really just not for me. :flower:


----------



## SBB

Jetters said:


> I use Cheeky Wipes and love them. Love, love, LOVE them. They scrub poo off far better than a disposie wipe does by far. Even my very very reluctant FOB is in love with them now (although he does use a flushable Jackson Reece sposie wipe to get the most of the poo off).

Totally agree also use cheeky wipes they are AMAZING!!! In fact my mum (who's 53) said she'd like to have another baby JUST so she can have her own cheeky wipes :rofl:

x x x


----------



## Vici

I use cloth wipes :) Used to use disposables until i tried cloth one (was a gift during a swap on here) and i never looked back. They are soooooo much better at clearing poop off :D I have some weenotions ones which are my fav (they are velour on one side and fleece on the other) but cheeky wipes also work really well. I have some homemade fleece ones which are no where near as good but I use those for hands and face :D x


----------



## Vici

O and to make mine wet, I add some lavendar oil to a sealable tub and add hot water. I then dampen my wipes and tip out any excess water. They just stay in the tub with a sealed lid and they stay plenty wet enough. I have a smaller tub for my changing bag xx


----------



## Vici

Jetters said:


> Fleece wipes are rubbish IMO. They just smear poo around :sick: you need something 'grabby' like cotton or terry towelling stuff.

Deffo agree with that :) Fleece is fine for wee wee but need something hardcore for poop :D x


----------



## modo

We use cloth wipes (Cheey Wipes) here as well and they are fantastic! They are so much easier to use and just go inside the nappy into the bucket. No muss no fuss!


----------



## wantababybump

Vici said:


> O and to make mine wet, I add some lavendar oil to a sealable tub and add hot water. I then dampen my wipes and tip out any excess water. They just stay in the tub with a sealed lid and they stay plenty wet enough. I have a smaller tub for my changing bag xx

They don't go gross when sitting in the wet solution? Haha I imagine like when clothes sit in water they go all musty and funny smelling...but they don't do that?


----------



## peartree

I use a combination. For dirty nappies, I use cotton wool and water to get the worst off before I use reuseable. Out and about, I use Jackson Reece wipes. 

I made my own reuseables - a luxury bamboo terry offcut I got off eBay and either backed with a thick fleece or cotton. I like the cotton backed ones for dirty nappies as I can use both sides to wipe off. The fleece ones are good for a nice smooth wipe when her bottom's clean. :) Absolutely love them. The bamboo is fab! I keep them in a dry pile and dip them in solution I have in a plastic tub on the changing table.


----------

